
Notable – The Markdown-based note-taking app that doesn't suck - yitchelle
https://notable.md/
======
RocketSyntax
Would pay subscription if paired w phone and web app. Needs good image support
too.

Use google drive for storage in case startup dies.

Big apple notes fan, but the markdown sucks and they will never improve the
app. Need multi-line indent.

